# Supprimer un achat musique sur le Store



## dumas75 (27 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai acheté une musique sur le Store par erreur.
Comment puis je la supprimer sur le store pour qu'elle arrête de se transférer automatiquement sur mon iPad ?
Je me moque de me faire rembourser mais j'aimerai ne plus l'avoir dans mes achats.
Sans solution je suis obligé de désactiver le transfert automatique.


----------



## alastorne (27 Janvier 2012)

Tu dois supprimer l'application dans iTunes dans l'onglet Apps.Clique sur l'app puis appuie sur SUPPR. (touche clavier)


----------



## dumas75 (28 Janvier 2012)

Merci mais:
Elle se supprime dans iTunes mais pas dans le Store donc elle revient automatiquement dans iTunes avec la synchronisation automatique (Cloud)


----------



## alastorne (28 Janvier 2012)

Désolé ma réponse était partiellement à côté de la plaque puisque ta question porte sur des morceaux de musique et non des Applications ! :rose:

Néanmoins, le principe reste le même.
C'est en supprimant dans iTunes que tu supprimes définitivement, mais il faut peut-être au préalable que tu synchronises ton iPad avec iTunes, sinon à chaque écart de config détecté entre l'un et l'autre des appareils, il recopie le morceau supprimé.


----------



## dumas75 (29 Janvier 2012)

Demain je vais aller voir un Génie à l'Apple Store on verra bien s'il y a une solution.


----------



## mister zebra (2 Février 2012)

1/commence par une synchro de tout tes Idevices avec itunes
2/supprime le morceau de ta bibliotheque Itunes ET du cloud ? (quand tu le mets a la corbeille coche la case supprimer d'Icloud également)
3/ensuite tu le supprimes de ton Idevice également 
4/ensuite resynchronise en précisant éventuellement que tu ne veux PAS transférer les morceaux ou apps de ton Idevice vers Itunes
5/ s il reste retente 1 ou 2 fois, j ai eu le meme problème mais a force ça passe.
(saleté de lana del rey !!!)


----------



## k6ro (10 Février 2012)

bonjour, j'ai un peu le même souci!! moi j'ai téléchargé des vidéos, des clips et des musiques offertes par l'application "les douze jours" et depuis impossible de les retirer de mon Iphone. j'ai beau les masquer d'Itunes stores, les décocher dans Itunes pour que lors de la synchro ils ne soit pas dans mon téléphone, ou les supprimer de la bibliothèque Itunes... Rien ne marche !!! j'ai même regardé comme c'est dis précédemment, si je n'avais pas une synchro avec Icloud, mais elle n'est pas activée !!!
est ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider???? S'il vous plait!!! ( je suis un cas désespéré, qui n'a plus de mémoire lol!!!)

merci


----------



## Abd Salam (12 Février 2012)

alastorne a dit:


> Néanmoins, le principe reste le même.
> C'est en supprimant dans iTunes que tu supprimes définitivement, mais il faut peut-être au préalable que tu synchronises ton iPad avec iTunes, sinon à chaque écart de config détecté entre l'un et l'autre des appareils, il recopie le morceau supprimé.



Bonsoir,

Comment supprimer un film de la bibliothèque iTunes sans qu'il soit retélécharger automatiquement encore et encore ?...


----------



## Olivoude (12 Février 2012)

k6ro a dit:


> bonjour, j'ai un peu le même souci!! moi j'ai téléchargé des vidéos, des clips et des musiques offertes par l'application "les douze jours" et depuis impossible de les retirer de mon Iphone. j'ai beau les masquer d'Itunes stores, les décocher dans Itunes pour que lors de la synchro ils ne soit pas dans mon téléphone, ou les supprimer de la bibliothèque Itunes... Rien ne marche !!! j'ai même regardé comme c'est dis précédemment, si je n'avais pas une synchro avec Icloud, mais elle n'est pas activée !!!
> est ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider???? S'il vous plait!!! ( je suis un cas désespéré, qui n'a plus de mémoire lol!!!)
> 
> merci



Si c'est juste pour ne pas saturer ton appareil, dans iTunes, tu decoches les morceaux que tu ne veux plus voir apparaître, et dans les paramètres de synchro entre iTunes/appareil, tu choisis "ne synchroniser que les morceaux cochés".


----------



## Gwen (13 Février 2012)

Abd Salam a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Comment supprimer un film de la bibliothèque iTunes sans qu'il soit retélécharger automatiquement encore et encore ?...



Il fallait le pirater. Ça ne t'aurais pas poser ce genre de problème.


----------



## dumas75 (13 Février 2012)

Malgré de multiples manips rien à faire les achats récents de musique se retrouve sur l'iPad et impossible de les supprimer.
Donc maintenant j'achète ma musique pour le PC sur Virgin.
Conclusion:
Le Cloud d'Apple ça vaut pas un clou!


----------



## Gwen (13 Février 2012)

Conclusion, tu ne sais pas te servir du Cloud.


----------



## dumas75 (13 Février 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Conclusion, tu ne sais pas te servir du Cloud.


Non ce sont les Génies de l'Apple Store qui n'y arrivent pas.
On m'a dit ça devrait s'arranger dans la prochaine mise à jour.
On verra bien.
Mais d'ici là il y aura peut être enfin des tablettes sous Windows 8


----------



## Yotta (24 Février 2012)

Il n'y a pas sur iPad la possibilité de désactiver les téléchargement automatiques, comme dans les préférences d'iTunes ?


----------



## karting1234 (27 Février 2012)

iTunes Store ---> Achats ---> Absents de cet ordinateur ---> Supprimer (x)


----------

